# Fizzy Water Fun!



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Bored this aft so I nipped to Tesco's and bought 4 bottles of el cheapo fizzy water and had a play with my macro lens:

My old Orsa diver:




























and a blank DVD:










Carl


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Great idea for a slow afternoon, love the CD picture it has a very Photoshopped look about it, in a good way of course!


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

very cool idea do you have a full res version of the dvd one, would look great as a my pc wallpaper


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

BRILIANT :clap:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

They are such quality pictures. Love the clarity of them.

Great idea.


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

mjolnir said:


> They are such quality pictures. Love the clarity of them.
> 
> Great idea.


Cheers guys, here's a link to the set on FlickR, you should be able to download the full size images from there.

Bubbles Set on FlickR

Regards

Carl


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

MIKE said:


> BRILIANT :clap:


+1 - Wish I had the skill & patience to do this sort of shot :wallbash:

Paul


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

PaulBoy said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > BRILIANT :clap:
> ...


Thanks Paul!!

Meh, I wouldn't say skill as it it's more a case of planning + imagination + a bit of inspiration (having a patient wife helps too!!). I'd encourage anybody to have a crack at this stuff as it's more trial and error and a great learning process, I've used 4 different types of "fizz", 3 different containers and 500+ shots to get these shots... I usually reserve this kind of shoot for a rainy Sunday afternoon..

Also I didn't use any specialised or expensive kit. I used the stock zoom lens on my camera, a tripod, a Â£10 lamp from B&Q plus a Raynox DCR250 macro adaptor that cost around Â£30 from Fleabay and the best "fizz" is the cheapest carbonated water Tesco sell.

Carl


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

So your telling me that on a Sunday you've nowt better to do than to nip to the shops, buy some fizzy watter, and photograph your watch wallowing it for all to see on a watch forum...??? h34r:

You're a man after my own heart mate!!!! :cheers:

Lovely and fascinating pics!!!! Great stuff!!! :clap:


----------



## Alexm (Jul 30, 2009)

amazingly clear


----------



## mav (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice work there


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love them! :kewlpics:


----------



## SjhC (Apr 17, 2008)

Really nice pictures. I'm always amazed at the skills of some of the people here.

Scott

(SjhC)


----------



## gcleminson (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see your next set with Coke!! :yahoo:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very very cool mate!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Wonderful! So simple but so effective - Probably the best watch related pictures I have seen on here all year...

...perhaps an oportunity to to have a competition of fav pic of the year? Gets my vote at least :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Just a thought, I am assuming you took the shots in some kind of tank through the glass.....no distortion so thats what I am guessing, how did you stop the bubbles from forming on the glass? Did you treat the glass with something....ie we used to rub the glass with half a potato.... :grin:


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> Just a thought, I am assuming you took the shots in some kind of tank through the glass.....no distortion so thats what I am guessing, how did you stop the bubbles from forming on the glass? Did you treat the glass with something....ie we used to rub the glass with half a potato.... :grin:


My expensive photography dunk tank was a Â£2.50 square plastic kitchen storage jar from Tesco, the secret is to wash it and dry it thoroughly just before use, even then you'll get some bubbles forming so it's a bit of trial and error positoning your subject. I've tried cheap glass containers (square vases etc) but they tend to be really poor optical quality, I'm too tight fisted to try anything else TBH! Might try the half a tatty trick next time, fits nicely with my shoestring budget / ghetto style.

Best wishes

Carl


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Good pics indeed.

Paul.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I just used a paint brush to brush away the bubbles on the glass. had to do it a few times but no worries. Simple and fun. Well done that man for suggesting this!

I did a bunch but my fave was this one... it has its own mini cyclops LOL




























One or two of the others...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great pics too J (esp the first one) BUT clearly you have far too much time on your hands! :


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, thats about to change... we get the keys to our new place on Thursday... So I wont be around much...

BTW, in case anyone wonders... the bubbles and the Sinn... its a mini WIS joke... you dont want bubbles with your serving of the EZM2 or 2B


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> BTW, in case anyone wonders... the bubbles and the Sinn... its a mini WIS joke... you dont want bubbles with your serving of the EZM2 or 2B


Doh! You beat me to it Jon......was going to say not too much time on his hands, but too many bubbles! :wink2:


----------



## stoneyloon (Apr 17, 2009)

Great stuff, definitely different


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Great shots Jon, glad those bubbles are on the outside of your Sinn 

Carl


----------



## mav (Sep 11, 2009)

even better


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

nice shots, you could have tried coke too, aparantly the stuff is great for cleaning.


----------

